
Adobe Sued for Sending ‘Bogus’ DMCA Notices to Take Down Genuine Software - ikeboy
https://torrentfreak.com/adobe-sued-for-sending-bogus-dmca-notices-to-take-down-genuine-software-200815/
======
ikeboy
This is unfortunately extremely widespread. I'm in middle of a case against
tp-link currently, prior comments at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=author%3Aikeboy%20tp-
link&sort=byPopularity&type=comment)

And I've tracked similar cases against other major brands, I have a database
of over 100 lawsuits against a brand for a false complaint on
Amazon/eBay/other marketplace. And I've talked to many sellers who've received
false complaints but don't have the resources to sue or feel it wouldn't be
worth it. Something needs to be done to fix that.

